# Inverts and not so inverts from Utah, New Mexico, Arizona, and Texas



## Jmugleston (Aug 6, 2011)

Utah














And one from southern Utah/northern Arizona (I think‚Ä¶.I was driving for over 12 hours so I may have mixed up locations):






 Texas

Birds:




































Reptiles:






























Amphibians:




















Arachnids












Insects:


















































































































Centipedes:






Mammals






New Mexico


Mammals:












Reptiles












Arachnids
























Insects:






Arizona

Birds:

























Amphibians:












Arachnids!
Most of these should be individual specimens though a couple may be the same spider. There were so many of them down there. It seems every turn there was a burrow in some areas.

















































































My wife's first attempt at teasing out a spider. Looks like it worked!

















How many have found wild Ts this tiny?






This male was drumming at the base of a tree. He eventually cleared out some brush and exposed a female's burrow. I have video of them mating and I'll post that once it is edited.








Insects:






























Reptiles:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moose35 (Aug 6, 2011)

neat pics.
i like the clearwing moth.

also is that guy handling the snake with flip-flops on?


moose


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 6, 2011)

moose35 said:


> neat pics.
> i like the clearwing moth.
> 
> also is that guy handling the snake with flip-flops on?
> ...


Yes. I'm that guy and I was moving that snake while wearing flip flops. For the record I have been working with and keeping venomous and giant reptiles for over 2 decades now so this wasn't a "hey look at what I can do" shot. It was a "this guy is on the trail and 2 people have already stepped over it without seeing it, so we should move it" shot. 

Disclaimer: Don't try this at home (or in the field).


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 10, 2011)

That giant Cerambycid from AZ is wicked!  You got some great inverts on that trip.  I have also moved snakes in flip flops, for similar reasons, or to save the snake if it was on the road.  Not recommended, but you did a good thing.

Thanks for sharing!

Sky


----------



## lizardminion (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are pretty cool. Would you mind adding the species' names for the n00bs out there? (like me)
What is the name of the animal in the first pic? I would say they look pretty beast.
I wonder if the Ts you posted also exist in the pet trade/hobby...
That white Grasshopper looks pretty cool! Even better, I may be able to find one nearby once things start warming up around here. :}


----------



## dactylus (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice photos.  Thanks for posting!

David


----------

